# reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????



## selle (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstmal! habe folgendendes problem habe mir letztes jahr einen teich gebaut(siehe album)
dieser sollte nur für ein paar goldfische sein, und wie es ebend so kommt sind nun doch ein paar kois dazu gekommen! habe sie nun schon fast ein jahr sie sind ca. 20-25cm groß! sie haben auch ohne verlusste den harten winter überstanden!

nun meine frage! reicht 1meter teichtiefe für die koi haltung aus oder muss ich einen teichumbau planen


----------



## hoboo34 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

..ich persönlich bevorzuge 150cm und mehr. Damit bist du in einem knackigen Winter sicher und die Jungs haben genug "Auslauf" und eine Flucht- und Deckungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Kaje (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

Hallo Selle,

eine Wassertiefe von einem Meter bei Fischhaltung und zudem noch Kois ist mehr als fragwürdig!
Wenn Du jetzt die Möglichkeit hast, diesen zu vertiefen, sollten es mind.1,50 m sein alles andere darunter ist ein risiko bei einem richtig strengen Winter! - Je tiefer der Teich ist, desto sicherer sind Deine Fische vor dem Frost.
Bedenke nämlich, je tiefer der Teich ist, desto wärmer ist der tiefere Bereich für Deine Fische und kühlt nicht so schnell aus!

Sowas sollte man aber meiner ansicht nach bedenken bzw. wissen, bevor man Fische und vor allem Kois hält und sich diese anschafft!


----------



## selle (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

ja habe mich erst zu spät damit befasst! werde dann wohl doch umbauen müssen


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

Hallo Selle,

wir haben ja alle mal angefangen und haben alle auch Fehler gemacht - wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, die fehler auszubügeln - sprich den Teich zu vertiefen, tust du dir und deinen Fischen einen großen Gefallen und brauchst dir dann nicht so große Sorgen zu machen.

Ich selbst habe bei meinem ersten Teich wirklich viel gelesen (in Büchern, von denen ich alle gelesen habe, derer ich habhaft werden konnte!, Internet hatte ich vor 30 Jahren nocht nicht ) und habe trotzdem viele Fehler gemacht und auch viel Lehrgeld gezahlt dadurch, von der Arbeit mal ganz zu schweigen.
Also ehe du jetzt sofort loslegst, würde ich an deiner Stelle mich wirklich noch eingehend informieren, damit du wirklich das Optimum erreichst . Es gibt ja viele Fachbeiträge hier und viele alte Hasen, auf deren Sachkenntnis würde ich mich eher verlassen als auf die Beratung von irgendwelchen "Fachverkäufern" in Baumärkten u.ä.
Also lieber jetzt eine vernünftige Planung machen (bin auch grad dabei, und unser Teich ist bereits seit März leer, aber auch ich will jetzt so genau wie möglich planen, um weitere Fehler nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden, die leider auch trotz bereits gebauter 5 Teiche immer wieder irgendwie auftreten), alle benötigten Materialien besorgen und dann erst loslegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

Hi, 

viel wichtiger als ne punkförmige große Tiefe ist ne ordentlich große Fläche der gesamten Tiefenzone . Eine 5-6qm2 große Fläche die überall !!!!! min.1m tief ist (mit dem endsprechend großer Teichoberfläche z.B. 30-40qm2) bringt den Fischen deutlich mehr als nur 0,5-1qm die 1,5m tief sind in einem 6qm Teich . Ne stabile Temperaturschichtung im Winter ist eh erst bei deutlich tieferen Gewässern feststellbar (ab 3-4m Tiefe)

MfG Frank


----------



## selle (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

die tiefenzone ist bei mir rechteckig und ist so 2x4m und halt 1meter tief


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

Hallo Selle.

Den Koi zu liebe würde ich darauf verzichten, welche einzusetzen.
Gerade Temperaturschwankungen stecken sie schlechter weg als die wesentlich robusteren Goldfische.
Schau doch mal bei den Goldfischen unter Sarasa oder __ Shubunkin. Die sind beide relativ bunt und schön anzusehen... Mit etwas Geschick werden sie genauso handzahm( falls das der Grund ist), wie große Koi.


----------



## selle (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

hi annett erstmal danke für deine antwort! aber irgendwie haste dich verlesen! die kois sind ja schon seit letztes jahr im teich und sind auch schon schön gewachsen! sie haben auch ohne probleme den harten winter überstanden! bin mir nur nich so sicher ob 1meter teichtiefe  für die koi auf dauer reicht


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: reicht 1meter Teichtiefe?????*

Hi.

Ja sorry, da war ich wohl nicht 100%ig bei der Sache. 

Meine beiden Koi haben den Winter auch jedes Mal gut überstanden, jedoch habe ich den verbliebenen (den kleineren muss der __ Reiher irgendwann geholt haben - auch ein Problem zu flacher Teiche...) dann aus Vernunftgründen abgegeben. Heute lebt er in einem "Koipool". Ob er etwas vermisst, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls lebt er noch und scheint gesund zu sein. 

Jetzt bleiben ihm die heftigen Temperaturschwankungen im Frühjahr und Herbst, und mir die Sorgen im Winter, erspart.
Eingesetzt habe ich die beiden Koi damals, weil ein Zoofachhändler meinte dass es geht. Kurz vor der Abgabe hatte ich dann irgendwelche __ Parasiten im Teich. Für mich das deutlichste Zeichen, dass die Abgabe die richtige Entscheidung war. Ich weiß, wie sehr man an den Tieren hängt. Meine Koidame (stellte sich dann raus ) war handzahm. 
Aber ich weiß, dass sie es jetzt besser hat als in meiner alten, viel zu flachen "Pfütze", welche übrigens auch um die 15 - 20m³ hat(te).

Die Entscheidung als solches kann Dir niemand abnehmen. Aber im Interesse der Koi würde ich für einen tieferen Teich plädieren.


----------

